# cause of death - old church book



## plachy

I need help with the genealogical source. The 1st line is quite confusing, so I'll be grateful for every answer...


----------



## CapnPrep

As you have noticed, such documents are often difficult to read, and any additional information you can provide will help us help you. Do you already know the name of the person involved? The place? The year? It is particularly frustrating that parts of the text and the surrounding lines are blurred out . Why is that?

Here's what it looks like to me:

R[?] E[?] Obijt seu alias occisus ab [aspidatore?] Judeo in Taberna
anno[s?] 30, Sepultus ad [Eccl?]: S Bartholom[ae?]i​


----------



## plachy

Thank you very much.
Place - Rembielice (not blurred), it was the 13th February 1798. 
He was 30 years old, was buried at the church.
At the end of the signature of the priest.


> aspidatore


 - this is perhaps the key to the whole story...


----------



## plachy

Not blurred image:


----------



## CapnPrep

plachy said:


> At the end of the signature of the priest.


It's the name of the church: St. Bartholomew's.


plachy said:


> aspidatore
> 
> 
> 
> - this is perhaps the key to the whole story...
Click to expand...

Now that you've given the first word as "R*em*bielice", this word is not "aspidatore" but "*arendatore*".


----------



## fdb

Well spotted CapnPrep! My suggestion:

Rembielice: ead(em) obiit seu alias occisus ab arendatore Judeo in taberna Jacobus Kozern (?) anno 30 sepultus ad ec(c)l(esia) S. Bartholomaei

Rembielice: on the same (day) Jacob Kozern died, or rather was slain be a Jewish arendator in the tavern at the age of 30, buried by the church of St. Bartholomy.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

My halfpenny-worth:

"Kozer_*a*_" perhaps?

The _arendator_ (convincing reading by fdb # 6 there) would be the landlord. This and cognates are well established in eastern-European languages, including Polish and Russian.

"was slain" is perhaps a little precious, why not just "killed" or "murdered"?

Σ
(sorry, cross-posted on _arendator_)


----------



## plachy

Great, thank you very much! 
By the way, my previous fight with Latin (Pawel Poraj it's my *7th great grandfather *(paternal)):


"Paul Poray from Zwierzyniec about 60 years, accidentally killed by the bad man on a public road, he was confessed at the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary, and was buried in the cemetery of our parish."


----------



## CapnPrep

plachy said:


> "Paul Poray from Zwierzyniec about 60 years, accidentally killed by the bad man on a public road, he was confessed at the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary, and was buried in the cemetery of our parish."


_Casu infortuito_ does not mean "accidentally", but "unfortunately, sadly".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Scholiast said:


> The _arendator_ (convincing reading by fdb # 6 there) would be the landlord.



In old Poland "arendarz" was the name of a person renting something *from *the landlord (an inn, a mill, or even a farm). Jews were not landlords, they were tenants. So, independent of the original meaning of the Latin word "arendator" can only be translated as "inn tenant".


----------



## fdb

In England, we call the manager of a public house the “landlord”, although in most cases he does not own the land or the building, but rents them from a brewery. I assume that our friend Scholiast is using the word in this modern sense. “Tenant” would of course be less ambiguous. I assume that this short entry does in fact imply that the murderer was the tenant of the Taberna.


----------



## Scholiast

My sincere thanks to Ben Jamin (# 10) for the correction, and to fdb (# 11) - by whom it is flattering to be described as a "friend" - for the elucidation.

Σ


----------



## fdb

By the way, am I the only one who has noticed the (surely unintentional) humour of the thread title?


----------



## plachy

I have another problem with the exact translating.
"Catherine wife of Francis Przygoda from Kukow about 46 years old, died at home..."
Przygoda - lastname, Kukow, Krzepice - places, Benedict Nowakowski - priest(?).
Is it also something about 'bad air' ?


http://genealogia.net.pl/images/record-image(11).jpg


----------



## Ben Jamin

plachy said:


> I have another problem with the exact translating.
> "Catherine wife of Francis Przygoda from Kukow about 46 years old, died at home..."
> Przygoda - lastname, Kukow, Krzepice - places, Benedict Nowakowski - priest(?).
> Is it also something about 'bad air' ?
> View attachment 12944
> 
> http://genealogia.net.pl/images/record-image(11).jpg



I would like to clarify that the spelling of the first names of the people in those church books is Latinized, and is not the same as used by the people themselves. It may be important if one should try to find the same people in other documents, not written in Latin.
Catherine was actually Katarzyna, Francis - Franciszek, Benedict - Benedykt.


----------



## CapnPrep

plachy said:


> Is it also something about 'bad air' ?


No, there is nothing about bad air… 


> 9. Catharina uxor Francisci Przygoda de Kukow annor[um] circiter 4.6. in domo sua in C— M— Ea? animam Deo reddedit cujus corpus sepultum posttridie in Coemeterio ad Ecclesia[m] Parochialem K— Confessa Confessario approbato K?— Benedicto Nowakowski C.R.L. hujus loci professo sanctissimoq[ue] Viatico refecta ac sacri olei unctione roborata per eundem.


----------

